

Bon Jovi slams Jobs for 'killing' music‎ - rhartsock
http://technology.canoe.ca/2011/03/14/17609111-wenn-story.html

======
mindcrime
Disclaimer: I am and have been for decades, a huge Bon Jovi fan.

I think Jon is sorta right about the experience of music being different now,
and I think you could argue that something has been lost in the process. But
I'd argue that the changes in the music industry (not just the ones related to
Apple and iTunes, mind you) have a positive side that outweighs that loss:
simply put, more music is more accessible to more people than before.

I mean, I grew up in the 80's, buying Bon Jovi and AC/DC and Motley Crue
albums on cassette tapes, and the occasional Twisted Sister album on vinyl...
and as much fun as that was, I appreciate that now I can jump online and have
almost immediate access to millions of songs, by bands that I never would have
even _heard_ of (living in a rural hick town in NC) before iTunes / Napster /
Shoutcast / Pandora / etc.

Compared to the experience of going into the local pawn shop or Wal-mart, or
driving 35 miles to a town big enough to have an actual "record store" and
still having access to only a tiny selection of material, I'll take the
current model over that any day.

------
MatthewPhillips
Things are different != things are worse.

